# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Брандмауэр Висты

## bovar

Брандмауэр Висты заслуживает того, чтобы говорить о нём, как о фаерволе. А так как он бесплатен, неконфликтен и не грузит систему, то заслуживает того, чтобы обсудить его применение. Можно даже осуществлять экспорт/импорт правил через "новые правила.wfw"
Очень интересно почитать мнение знатоков и рекомендации по его настройке.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Брандмауэр Висты заслуживает того, чтобы говорить о нём, как о фаерволе. А так как он бесплатен, неконфликтен и не грузит систему, то заслуживает того, чтобы обсудить его применение. Можно даже осуществлять экспорт/импорт правил через "новые правила.wfw"
> Очень интересно почитать мнение знатоков и рекомендации по его настройке.


Майкрософт создаёт дырявую ОС (Виста даже хуже, чем XP в этом смысле, хотя обещали, как всегда, что 'будет ЕЩЁ лучше'). Компания предлагает при этом свои средства для 'защиты' этого добра. Судите сами, логично ли полагаться на такую защиту.

Paul

----------


## bovar

Вообще не полагаюсь ни на какую защиту.  :Cheesy:  Уже два месяца не использую сторонние АВ и СЭ. А для защиты пользуюсь Акронисом (бэкапом системы). Поэтому могу себе позволить поэкспериментировать с брандмауэром. Пока что не жалуюсь на устйчивость Висты и её защиту. В интернет выхожу только из неё. ДС++, CommFort включены постоянно. Когда стоял КИС, алерты на атаки были, так что сеть не очень безопасная. Периодически проверяю систему из второй оси (ХР с КИСой) или бесплатными АВ сканерами - всё чисто. Буду дальше осваивать брандмауэр Висты. Может кто ещё его использует?

----------


## SDA

Неплохая статья Брандмауэр Windows Vista - http://www.oszone.net/4448/Firewall_Windows_Vista , при грамотной настройке обеспечит вполне приемлемую защиту.

Есть и другие мнения - «Хорошо прописывать исключения, особенно, когда вы являетесь домашним пользователем, даже не представляющим как блокировать соединения и надо ли вообще это делать. Домашние пользователи вновь заплатили свою цену за использование на своих ПК операционной системы, разработанной для корпоративного использования. Если вы не IT-администратор, то у вас вряд ли получится правильно настроить параметры брандмауэра».
- Когда брандмауэр не является брандмауэром? Когда это встроенный брандмауэр Windows Vista! http://www.panvasoft.com/rus/blog/200/

----------


## Surfer

> Можно даже осуществлять экспорт/импорт правил через "новые правила.wfw".


В xp тоже говорят можно много чего настроить из консоли.

----------


## bovar

Да, конечно в настройках исходящих не разгуляешься. Пробовал создать запрет всем, а отдельным разрешить - не получается, так как запрет, видимо, имеет приоритет.
Ограничился пока запретом входящих/исходящих для "Удалённого помощника" и "Проигрыватель Windows Media".

----------


## [email protected]

ИМХО вещь бесполезная, обьясню почему. 2 месяца назад был на семинаре Майкрософт, семинар был по легализации софта но это неважно там представителю задали вопрос почему в комплекте виндовс всегда идут низкокачественные продукты которые приходится заменять ведь майкрософт вполне может себе купить фирму по производству качественного ПО и заменить например тогоже осла на лису прямо в дистрибутиве. на что был дан прямой ответ процитирую дословно "мы намеренно выпускаем в комплекте виндовс дырявый файрвол, кривой интернет эксплорер, тормозной дефрагментатор и т.д. и т.п. не потомучто у нас тупые программеры а по той причине что нас и[email protected]т антиманапольные камитеты, если мы встроим в виндовс полноценный файрвол то владельцы какогонибудь Оутпоста нас засудят за монополию. поэтому мы намеренно выпускаем прикладные программы с минимальным и неконкурентноспособным функцианалом..." думаю этим всё сказано, выводы делайте сами...

----------


## XP user

> семинар был по легализации софта но это неважно


Ошибаетесь - это существенно.  :Smiley: 



> на что был дан прямой ответ


Вы уверены, что прямой?  :Wink:  Хитро обходят вопросы всегда какими-то грустными, неудачными шутками. 



> "мы намеренно выпускаем в комплекте виндовс дырявый файрвол, кривой интернет эксплорер, тормозной дефрагментатор и т.д. и т.п. не потомучто у нас тупые программеры а по той причине что нас и[email protected]т антиманапольные камитеты, если мы встроим в виндовс полноценный файрвол то владельцы какогонибудь Оутпоста нас засудят за монополию. поэтому мы намеренно выпускаем прикладные программы с минимальным и неконкурентноспособным функцианалом..."


Лапша на уши, и такой же миф как 'Ой, извините, не знали - это - баг', который мы вынуждены слушать уже лет 10; производителей антивирусов тоже стараются не жалеть - детект зловредов у них не такой уж плохой. Windows Media Player отличный продукт, вполне конкурентоспособный с другими плеерами. 
Конечно всё по-другому - Брандмауэр и другие 'функции' в ОС Windows именно такие из-за политики Майкрософта сама следить (или дать другим следить) за пользователями, не в последний очередь по вопросам легализации софта. Но если это сказать в ответ... сами понимаете...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## bovar

И тем не менее это вариант, если:
1. OS - Vista 64-bit
2. Недостаточное знание английского для настройки фаервола. (Настройки и ответы на алерты русскоязычные пользователи и в локализованных программах не всегда понимают)
3. Выход в Интернет уже защищён провайдером.
4. На машине нет коммерческой информации.
5. Нежелательна нагрузка на машину. (Не хотите превращать комп в Хардмауэр, защищающий сам себя)
6. Вы не забываете периодически делать системный бэкап.
Он (брандмауэр) бесплатен и цена владения им не напрягает (имею ввиду потерю нервов при тормозах некоторых фаерволов и антивирусов).
Так что делитесь рекомендациями по настройкам. Кто сколько может  :Cheesy:

----------


## bovar

> Майкрософт создаёт дырявую ОС (Виста даже хуже, чем XP в этом смысле, хотя обещали, как всегда, что 'будет ЕЩЁ лучше'). Компания предлагает при этом свои средства для 'защиты' этого добра. Судите сами, логично ли полагаться на такую защиту.
> 
> Paul


Если можно, опишите более слабые места в Висте и её брандмауэре. Как это закрыть без применения сторонних программ?

----------


## XP user

> Если можно, опишите более слабые места в Висте и её брандмауэре. Как это закрыть без применения сторонних программ?


Самое слабое место - это службы Windows. В XP было их не менее 64 если я правильно помню. В Висте я считал их не менее, чем 124 (это по-моему Vista Basic или Home). Службы, которые вам не нужны надо отключить (часто они открывают порты, и как вы не старались, с брандмауэером Висты вы их не блокируете. По всему рунету можно найти подсказки о том, что возможно не требуется. 
Для Windows XP я уже писал шедевр на форуме ЛК. Вот о чём надо подумать когда вы пользуетесь Вистой:
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...5&#entry270635
Ещё на www.thevista.ru можно найти информацию по этому поводу.

Paul

----------


## bovar

Ох, сколько времени прошло...
Кстати, с тех пор и по сей день так и пользуюсь брандмауэром Виндовс.
Плюс Виндовый же дефендер или МСЕ.
Ни то, ни другое систему не грузят вообще, или настолько, что это не заметно. 
По умолчанию в фаерволе всё запрещено, кроме явных разрешений.
Плюс всегда две оси и бэкап. 
Даже если бы все антивирусы и фаерволы стали бесплатными - не поставил бы ничего.
Помнится, ещё во времена кис/кав -7 на их форуме обращал внимание на содание такой функции, как возможность делать бэкап и из него при необходимости брать чистые файлы. Где там... Сами с усами.
А там и фаервол ещё стал неуправляемым... 
Тем не менее, все живы и здоровы, чего всем и желаю в дальнейшем.
 :Cheesy:

----------

